# صور لأجمل الديكورات



## م خالد عامر (1 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أخواتي وأخواني أعضاء ومشرفي ملتقى االمهندسين العرب أقدم لكم اليوم بعض الصور من أجمل صور الديكور المنزلي


















































































































































​


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي الكريم


----------



## م خالد عامر (3 ديسمبر 2009)

تشرفت بمرورك أخي الكريكم​


----------



## بلال معروف (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لجهودك انا كتير بستفاد من كل شي جديد


----------



## بلال معروف (10 ديسمبر 2009)

بتمنى انو كل تصميم او فكرة يكون موجود هدف الفكرة او اختيار التصميم


----------



## بلال معروف (10 ديسمبر 2009)

_انا بحترم اي تصميم بس لازم يكون في هدف لاي عمل لازم ينحكي عنو قبل عرض العمل_


----------



## شجرةالدر (12 ديسمبر 2009)

:20:شكراواتمنى المزيد من تصاميم الديكور لانى مقدمة على بناء فلاء وشكرا


----------



## Rosha83 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

حلووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## Rosha83 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن سؤال؟
لماذا كل التصاميم فاحتة الالوان؟


----------



## yahia 1991 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## سحاب جده (13 ديسمبر 2009)

وااااااااااو روعه روعه شي خيال أعشق فن الديكور بجنون تسلم ايدك صوره هائله


----------



## iyadcoo (17 ديسمبر 2009)

الديكورات رائعة


----------



## م خالد عامر (19 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله بكم اخواتي الكرام 
تشرفت بمروركم​


----------



## wadi12 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ثامرالقريشي (21 ديسمبر 2009)

صحيح أجمل ديكورات تسلم أيدك


----------



## ابتسام احمد (28 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم على هذه الصور لكن جميعها تشبه العصور السابقة وفاتحة لماذا لاتكون الصورليلية


----------



## م.سما الليل (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جميل جدا


----------



## م.سما الليل (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جميل جدا


----------



## م.ابو الامير (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على هالصور الجميلة


----------



## م هاني شبيب (1 يناير 2010)

*مشكور يا غالي*​*يعطيك العافيه*​*ننتظر مزيدك*​*والى* *الامام*​​


----------



## م خالد عامر (3 يناير 2010)

عطرتم موضوعي بمروركم العطر
أخواني وأخواتي الكرام
​


----------



## خالد.. (3 يناير 2010)

لمسات جميله


----------



## م خالد عامر (4 يناير 2010)

خالد.. قال:


> لمسات جميله



تشرفت بك أخي خــالـــد​


----------



## مملكه الحريه (14 يناير 2010)

جميل جدا شغلك
بس ياريت تتكلم عن العمل "مكانه ,اختيارك للصميم ,الالوان اختيارها"
ويارب المزيد من العمل الناجح


----------



## mohamed2009 (14 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## عصام حاكم (15 يناير 2010)

مشكور ذوقك رفيع


----------



## نورالدين تو (17 يناير 2010)

*شكرا_______________________________________*


----------



## rawan<< (21 يناير 2010)

جدا رائعه 

سلمت يمينك 

دمت بود


----------



## ms_toti911 (21 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا , وسلمك الله من كل سوء 

صور رائعة . واعجبني الكثير منها . وسوف أعرض بعض الأفكار على والدي


----------



## بت حمدان (23 يناير 2010)

تسلم الايادي


----------



## hos_helmy (24 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك
والله يوفقك للمزيد


----------



## حمادة السامرائي (6 فبراير 2010)

شئ جميل ومنتضرين الجديد عاشت الايادي


----------



## جميل 42 (6 فبراير 2010)

ديكور حلووووووووو وتقليدي


----------



## احسان الشبل (16 أبريل 2010)

هذا خرااااااااااااافي يا جدع الجدعان


----------



## م خالد عامر (18 أبريل 2010)

*عطرتم موضوعي بمروركم العطر
أخواني وأخواتي الكرام
​*​


----------



## CAMPO55 (18 أبريل 2010)

great job 
good luck


----------



## CAMPO55 (18 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية أخي.... وبارك الله فيك ولمجهودك الطيب.....


----------



## mehdi09 (18 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## المغربية (18 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك الصحة


----------



## محمد عميرة (20 يونيو 2010)

روعه
وشكرا جدا


----------



## marwan86 (8 فبراير 2012)

thanks


----------



## م.ام علي (16 فبراير 2012)

ي*سلموووووووو
ديكورات رائعة جدا 
تحياتي*


----------



## ابو الاس (10 يناير 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## ميدو السيد (18 يناير 2013)

روعة بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عبدالله الدليمي (19 يناير 2013)

ديكورات روعة غاية في الجمال بارك الله فيك


----------

